# Βρυξελλιάσματα



## nickel (Mar 26, 2016)

Μια και δεν βρίσκω ώρα να ανεβάσω κάτι πρωτότυπο, αντιγράφω ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο του Μιχάλη Μητσού από τα Νέα, που δεν αποκλείεται να μην το πήρατε χαμπάρι ή να μην μπορείτε να το δείτε. Έχει και γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον με το «βρυξελλιάζω», έχει κι ένα γραπτό σαρδάμ (ο Ζακ Μπρελ που γίνεται Μπλερ), έχει και άγνωστο συμβάν, απ' αυτά που δεν βγαίνουν στην τηλεόραση, αναφέρεται και στο _προσφυγικό/μεταναστευτικό_ (αυτό που προτιμώ να το λέω *προσφυγομεταναστευτικό*), μουσική έχει, μετάφραση των γαλλικών στίχων στα αγγλικά βρήκα... Τι άλλο θέλετε πια;


*Και οι Βρυξέλλες θα «βρυξελλιάζουν»*
Μιχάλης Μητσός | Τα Νέα: 25/03/2016 

Πριν από λίγες ημέρες, στις 16 Μαρτίου, ένας γερμανός πολιτικός που οδηγούσε στον δρόμο μεταξύ Αλτενσταντ και Μπίντινγκεν έχασε τον έλεγχο του αυτοκινήτου του κι έπεσε σε έναν στύλο. Στο σημείο εκείνο ήταν σταματημένα δύο ημιφορτηγά που μετέφεραν 16 άτομα. Δύο από αυτά έσπευσαν να βοηθήσουν τον τραυματία. Τον έβγαλαν από το αυτοκίνητο, του πρόσφεραν τις πρώτες βοήθειες και περίμεναν μέχρι να φτάσει το ασθενοφόρο.

Η είδηση αυτή δεν θα είχε θέση ούτε στα μονόστηλα αν οι ταυτότητες του θύματος και των σωτήρων του δεν σχημάτιζαν έναν ασυνήθιστο συνδυασμό. Ο τραυματίας λέγεται Στέφαν Γιαγκς και ήταν υποψήφιος αυτόν τον μήνα στην Εση με το NPD, ένα κόμμα που το γραφείο της ίδιας της Μέρκελ έχει χαρακτηρίσει «ξενοφοβικό, αντιδημοκρατικό, αντισημιτικό και αντισυνταγματικό». Και οι άνθρωποι που τον έσωσαν ήταν σύροι πρόσφυγες (ή μήπως πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε πλέον τον νέο όρο «προσφυγομετανάστες»;). Ακολούθησαν δηλώσεις. Ο αρχηγός του NPD στην Εση δήλωσε ότι οι Σύροι «έκαναν μάλλον μια καλή και ανθρώπινη δουλειά». Ο 29χρονος Γιαγκς (που τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο έλαβε μέρος σε μια διαδήλωση νεοναζιστών) ευχαρίστησε όλους εκείνους που τον βοήθησαν, σπεύδοντας να διευκρινίσει ότι δεν γνωρίζει ποιοι ήταν αφού δεν είχε τις αισθήσεις του (οι Σύροι είπαν στο πλήρωμα του ασθενοφόρου το αντίθετο). Οσο για τους πρόσφυγες, αγνοείται η τύχη τους.

Και τώρα μερικές δημοσιογραφικές ερωτήσεις. Αν ο νεαρός ακροδεξιός γνώριζε ποιους είχε απέναντί του, θα άφηνε να τον σώσουν; Φυσικά. Αν εκείνοι γνώριζαν ποιον είχαν απέναντί τους, θα τον έσωζαν; Φυσικά. Αυτό πρέπει να είναι και το μοναδικό κοινό τους σημείο. Κατά τα άλλα, ο Γιαγκς και οι φίλοι του θεωρούν τους πρόσφυγες κάτι μεταξύ επίδοξων τρομοκρατών και κακομοίρηδων. Και οι πρόσφυγες, αφού γλίτωσαν από τους τζιχαντιστές και τους στρατιώτες του Ασαντ, πρέπει τώρα να φυλάγονται από τους ακροδεξιούς και τους αγανακτισμένους νοικοκυραίους. Και επιπλέον να αισθάνονται τυχεροί. Γιατί οι συμπατριώτες τους που άργησαν να φύγουν πρέπει να τα βγάλουν πέρα τώρα σε μια «ασφαλή χώρα» που λέγεται Τουρκία.

Τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με την «11η Σεπτεμβρίου των Βρυξελλών»; Καμιά. Οι αδελφοί Μπακραουί που αιματοκύλισαν το αεροδρόμιο και το μετρό ήταν βέλγοι πολίτες και εγκληματίες του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου που στη συνέχεια στράφηκαν στο εξτρεμιστικό Ισλάμ. Ευρωπαίοι πολίτες είναι και οι περισσότεροι από τους καταζητούμενους. Ο ισχυρισμός ότι το Προσφυγικό/Μεταναστευτικό (για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε πάλι τη νέα, πολιτικά ορθή ορολογία) εκτρέφει την τρομοκρατία είναι κατασκευασμένος από τους ακροδεξιούς και τους λαϊκιστές. Στην πραγματικότητα, οι πρόσφυγες βρίσκονται στο στόχαστρο και των ακροδεξιών και της τρομοκρατίας. Χρειάζονται λοιπόν προστασία.

Εχει περάσει ένας αιώνας από την εποχή για την οποία μιλά το τραγούδι «Βρυξέλλες» του Ζακ Μπλερ (sic). Κι αυτές τις ημέρες η πόλη δυσκολεύεται να ονειρευτεί και να τραγουδήσει. Ο,τι κι αν κάνουν όμως οι Γιαγκς και οι Μπακραουί, οι Βρυξέλλες θα συνεχίσουν να «βρυξελλιάζουν». Γιατί ο τρόπος ζωής στον οποίο αναφέρεται το ρήμα που επινόησε ο μεγάλος τραγουδιστής είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτος, είναι πολύτιμος και θα συντρίψει όσους τον επιβουλεύονται.​
*Jacques BREL - Bruxelles*







Γαλλικοί στίχοι με αγγλική μετάφραση (Στα γαλλικά το ρήμα θα το έγραφα bruxellait, συμφωνείτε;):

http://lyricstranslate.com/en/bruxelles-brussels.html​


----------



## Marinos (Mar 26, 2016)

Ωραίο το κείμενο αλλά με τον Μπρελ μας τα χαλάει λίγο, μια και το άσμα αναφέρεται στο προπολεμικό Βέλγιο (και μιλώ για τον Α΄ Παγκόσμιο):

Il attendait la guerre
Elle attendait mon père
Ils étaient gais comme le canal
Et on voudrait qu'j'aie le moral

Δεν θα το διάλεγα για την περίσταση, δηλαδή, μια και όλοι ξέρουμε τι ακολούθησε στο Βέλγιο. Et on voudrait qu'j'aie le moral...

(Ένα -l- στο ρήμα γιατί αλλιώς αλλάζει η προφορά του e και μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει στο ρυθμό)


----------



## rogne (Mar 26, 2016)

nickel said:


> Στα γαλλικά το ρήμα θα το έγραφα bruxellait, συμφωνείτε;



Ναι.

Ωραίο κείμενο κατά τ' άλλα, μακάρι να συμμεριζόμουν την αισιοδοξία του (στο τέλος). Γενικά νομίζω ότι οι "τρόποι ζωής" είναι το πρώτο που πέφτει (και τα υπόλοιπα ακολουθούν).


----------



## rogne (Mar 26, 2016)

Marinos said:


> Ένα -l- στο ρήμα γιατί αλλιώς αλλάζει η προφορά του e και μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει στο ρυθμό



Α, ενδιαφέρον αυτό. Πώς γίνεται, πιο "στενό";


----------



## Marinos (Mar 26, 2016)

Γίνεται è, σαν το ελληνικό. Αν δεν έχω ξεχάσει τα γαλλικά μου γιατί εδώ και χρόνια τα διαβάζω μεν, τα γράφω ενίοτε, αλλά τα μιλάω πολύ σπάνια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2016)

Στη συζήτηση για τα -l- συνεχίστε ελεύθερα· δεν θα συμμετάσχω. Καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει ο Μαρίνος, αλλά στα γαλλικά πρέπει να έλειπα εκείνη τη μέρα από το μάθημα, οπότε δεν το έχω καθόλου. 

Στα ελληνικά πάντως κρατάω την παραδοσιακή ορθογραφία της πόλης.

Για τα αισιόδοξα και τα απαισιόδοξα, μαύρη ασάφεια. :-(


----------

